# Reverting back to stock from a K&N SRI... plz help



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, so I've had my K&N Typhoon in my car for a little less than a week. I'm not really all that pleased with it... my car actually feels like its lost a little power... maybe its the "lovely" high arizona temps, but all in all, im just not very pleased with it. I want to revert back to stock air box. 

Here is my issue.... 

When I removed the stock parts to make way for the SRI, the "air box drain tube" wouldnt come off so easily, I had to cut the little "clips" off to be able to remove it from the car. When reverting back to stock, does that tube HAVE to be there? What would anyone suggest for attaching it back securely to the car as it was before i removed it?

any help or insight would be GREATLY appreciated. 


thanks guys.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I would not bother. Do without that tube, it's only there to drain water that makes it that far up. In Arizona, that ought not to be a problem.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

ok i figured as much about that tube. thanks for the info! much appreciated! ill be doing this later today.


----------

